# SOLVED >>IDE SATA SCSI SATA Nforce 2 issue

## Kaso_da_Zmok

---------------------------

DO NOT INSTALL BOTH IDE SATA and SCSI SATA SUPPOORT cause after u boot with that KERNEL your SATA drive might be named differently than when using SCSI SATA suppoort that is used on LIVE CD>

than u finish with KERNEL in PANIC trying to find /root

I recommend using only SCSI SATA support with namig /dev/sda

and so on. not /dev/hde for my SATA disk.

/.................................

-----------------------------------------------------------

AVOID selecting IDE SATA support for Silicon Image or other IDE SATA Chipset. DISABLE IT.

---------------------------------------------------------------

i insert live ce 2004.2 , i do stage1 until i install my lilo .

/dev/sda6  /boot   100MB ext2

/dev/sda7  /         37GB reiserfs 

/dev/sda8  360MB swap

i install lilo.conf

boot=/dev/sda6

root=/dev/sda7and so on

than i copy 512B of bootlinux.lnx to winxp ntfs /dev/sda1

and so on

kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11

from stage one optimized for Abit NF7-S V2.0 with AthlonXP Barton 2500 oc 3100+ 512DDR ram, 120 GIG SATA MAXTOR, CDRW SONY On IDE1 as master. GF4 4200Ti, onboard LAN, SND. and Floppy  :Smile: 

i include in menuconfig Silicon support and also i enable on nforce2 support of ide, than in install additional nforce modules. 

 ANYWAY i doo it FIRST time with handbook .....

so when everything looks OK i reboot.

MY Win XP boots with promprt to change to linux. ok i doo LILO appears with option other=/dev/sda Windows

and gentoo in default showing to 

root=/dev/sda7

boot=/dev/sda6

so the system boots and when scanning SATA disc is shows like this...

Maxtor found ad disk hde -- MAXTOR Sata.

than is looks for disk hdg about 1 minute it reports no disk

CDRW was found as /dev/hda

so everything changed.. i mean when i was booted with LIVE CD i had my MAXTOR at /dev/sda

after i installed and rebooted with kernel i specified

the naming changed to /dev/hdg -- MAXTOR 120gig,, WHY IT CHAGED??

BECAUSE I MODIFIED THE MAKE MANU WITH NFORCE IDE AND ALSO WITH SILICON IMAGE SATA 3112 % support?

so as the result of the naming standard change my system kernel boot stuck at VFS PANIC cannout mount root.

(specify your root=/  correctly as a clue to resolve the problem.

so i did edit the lilo.conf after i chrooted from live CD.

changed the

root=/dev/sda7  to /dev/hde7

and also i changed all the stuff in fstab

from /dev/sda to /dev/hde

to i saved. made /sbin/lilo i think i had to do it to configure lilo with the new settings.

so reboot.

again booting works gr8 until the VFS in PANIC message cannot mount root the same error message..

Hmm experienced anyone the name change of YOUR SATA MAXTOR disk from /dev/sda to /dev/hde   after i di stage1 install of live cd to sata disk ? and after first reboot where i though  :Rolling Eyes:  t everything is right ,Last edited by Kaso_da_Zmok on Fri Aug 20, 2004 8:34 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kaso_da_Zmok,

There are now two SATA drivers in the kernel. One under IDE, makes your SATA devices appear as IDE devices. This one is depreciated now. These is another SATA driver under SCSI.

It looks like the liveCD uses one and you have used the other.

Boot the liveCD and check with lsmod to see which modules it uses. Now reconfigure your kerenl. Before you change anything, check the name of the SATA IDE driver you have selected. Now check the name of the SCSI one. 

If you install grub as your boot loader, you don't need to keep peeling the liux boot sector off to put into XP. Grub will boot either system.

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

Thanks for advice, i checked all related forums and found more possible solutions, but the one u provide is the one that worked.

I chrooted into my system by live cd, 

#make menuconfig 

and disabled IDE SATA support , left on SCSC Sata enabled.

recompiled the kernel 

and it worked. even using Lilo is fine ,

now i check out that my nforce2 ethernet is not loaded properly,

maybe i have to recompile again , but at least my system buuts properly to root on it own so i dont need to chroot.

Maybe i will also change to GRUB so i can sometimes E (Edit) during bootup when i end with unusable KERNEL image  :Smile: )))))

Thank anyway.,

Nice day

gentoo is a fun for long nights  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kaso_da_Zmok,

You don't say which motherboard you have but you probably need the forcedeth reverse engineered nForce2 network driver.

If you choose it as a module, you only need do

```
make modules

make modules_install 
```

to add it to what you already have. No kernel install required.

Now modprobe it and ifconfig should show you your new ethN interface. You need to configure it to be able to use it.

----------

## mope

 *Kaso_da_Zmok wrote:*   

> ---------------------------
> 
> Maxtor found ad disk hde -- MAXTOR Sata.
> 
> than is looks for disk hdg about 1 minute it reports no disk
> ...

 

If you switch to grub you can pass hdg=none to the kernel and it won't search on that empty channel.

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

Thanks i Left SCSI Support of Silicon Image SATA instead of PCI IDE support for Nvidia Nforce 2 chipset. That also avoids long bootup search on empty SATA channel.

----------

